# TTF Rods?



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

After reading this thread last year, I've looked off and on for a TTF rod at Academy and haven't seen many (if any) at all. Do they still made rods?

Thx


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh boy here we go again...make sure Gilbert/Scoresman dont see this.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

They will be releasing a new line of rods this fall.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Drundel said:


> After reading this thread last year, I've looked off and on for a TTF rod at Academy and haven't seen many (if any) at all. Do they still made rods?
> 
> Thx


TTF sold all Trout and Red Tamer Rods last Fall....Academy still carries a few 7'6" and 7' Spinning Models.

TTF designed a new rod series that should hit Academy Rod Racks this October.

This new Rod Series will be designed around all TTF Products(Killer Soft Baits, Gun Dog Hard Baits, Shiney Hiney Baits, Alameda and Salt Shaker Products.)

Thanks for asking.

TTF


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Teach me to wait so long for a new surf rod.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Drundel said:


> Thanks for the update. Teach me to wait so long for a new surf rod.


Which Tamer Series Rod are you looking for?....I may be able to find you one.

TTF


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I love the old Red and Trout tamer rods...have six of them and wish I could find couple more.Hope they get back in production again.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I want a 6.6 in a spinng rod.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> Oh boy here we go again...make sure Gilbert/Scoresman dont see this.


If scoresman responds to any TTF directed thread or comment, it should be considered harassment under the 2Cool rules and he should be banned.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> I want a 6.6 in a spinng rod.


Man....that may be a tough one...we stopped making that model years ago...let me comb the warehouse......Years ago TTF made a Bass Killer Rod too.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Man....that may be a tough one...we stopped making that model years ago...let me comb the warehouse......Years ago TTF made a Bass Killer Rod too.


Let me know what you can come up with...i'l buy one or two.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Which Tamer Series Rod are you looking for?....I may be able to find you one.
> 
> TTF


Trout. My memory isn't all that good, but I thought you guys made a one piece 7'6" bait casting trout tamer.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> If scoresman responds to any TTF directed thread or comment, it should be considered harassment under the 2Cool rules and he should be banned.


I agree 100% :work:


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Drundel said:


> Trout. My memory isn't all that good, but I thought you guys made a one piece 7'6" bait casting trout tamer.


I have a Trout Tamer 6'6" in my personal stash....let me know how to get you this rod.....Yes, we made a 7'6" TT.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> I have a Trout Tamer 6'6" in my personal stash....let me know how to get you this rod.....Yes, we made a 7'6" TT.


If its new I'll take it if he dont want it spinning or baitcast either way.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> I have a Trout Tamer 6'6" in my personal stash....let me know how to get you this rod.....Yes, we made a 7'6" TT.


I'll pass on the 6'6", thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Drundel said:


> I'll pass on the 6'6", thanks for the offer though.


Oh...so you're looking for a 7'6" Casting TT.....I can get you one in Coastal Series ....thought you wanted a 66 Wade Stick.

TTF


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Man....that may be a tough one...we stopped making that model years ago...let me comb the warehouse......Years ago TTF made a Bass Killer Rod too.


 How can I get one of your new logos "small" to put on my back window?


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

I have one each, a Trout and Red series (Green Rods) I am willing to sell. They are for bait casters. $50 bucks each, they are about two years old, I didn't use them much. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Red Line said:


> I have one each, a Trout and Red series (Green Rods) I am willing to sell. They are for bait casters. $50 bucks each, they are about two years old, I didn't use them much. PM me if you are interested.


ill buy both.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

StoryTeller said:


> How can I get one of your new logos "small" to put on my back window?


The old or new logo?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Oh...so you're looking for a 7'6" Casting TT.....I can get you one in Coastal Series ....thought you wanted a 66 Wade Stick.
> 
> TTF


I sent you a PM, but what are the details on the coastal series 7'6" casting?

Thx


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> The old or new logo?


 The new one. I never fished much TTF material until Bradleys' brother started working with me. I started looking at what yall are all about. Seeing how supportive you guys are for the wounded soldiers and all the donations yall make I would not only like a "new" decal to support the company but to display it proudly for what you guys over there stand for. I have dropped almost all other brands of baits that I normally buy and have started using more and more of you guys material. Im not sucking up to you guys or anything I just think that you guys are awsome for doing what yall do. Many people tend to forget that we are FREE because of those people over there risking their lives day in and day out. Ill display it proudly.


----------



## robie (Jun 16, 2008)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> I have a Trout Tamer 6'6" in my personal stash....let me know how to get you this rod.....Yes, we made a 7'6" TT.


Were you able to find any of the 7'6" rods or are they long gone?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

StoryTeller said:


> The new one. I never fished much TTF material until Bradleys' brother started working with me. I started looking at what yall are all about. Seeing how supportive you guys are for the wounded soldiers and all the donations yall make I would not only like a "new" decal to support the company but to display it proudly for what you guys over there stand for. I have dropped almost all other brands of baits that I normally buy and have started using more and more of you guys material. Im not sucking up to you guys or anything I just think that you guys are awsome for doing what yall do. Many people tend to forget that we are FREE because of those people over there risking their lives day in and day out. Ill display it proudly.


Thanks for taking the time to look into TTF....

After my wife and kids go to bed, I alway give thanks to that American Soldier, on point, heart thumping, not knowing what's coming around the corner, so I can slowly drift off to sleep in a warm soft bed .....FREE and SAFE!!!!

Very easy to give TTF product and money to Wounded Warriors. :texasflag

TTF


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Drundel said:


> I'll pass on the 6'6", thanks for the offer though.


I may just have what your looking for. I'll have to check next time i'm in Hillje.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

StoryTeller said:


> How can I get one of your new logos "small" to put on my back window?


I'm printing Decals of the 3 new TTF Logos below.

1. This logo is TTF's main logo

2. This logo will go with the TTF Shiney Hiney Products

3. This Logo goes with the TTF Gon Dog Products.

We like to keep things updated and fresh LOL Designing Logos/Artwork for new products is almost as fun as designing the new products


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

I want one of these...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Question for you guys, anyone remember what the difference is between the Trout I and Trout II rods?

Thx


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I have the Trout Tamer I Spinning in 7' and it's easily one of the best rods I've ever owned. Looking forward to the new models coming out this fall.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Drundel said:


> Question for you guys, anyone remember what the difference is between the Trout I and Trout II rods?
> 
> Thx


Trout I are the 7' Rods
Trout II are the 7'6" Rods

But at one point..The stickers got reversed and Trout I ended up on 7'6" Rods and Trout II ened up on 7' Rods...The sticker was just there to indicate the length.

TTF


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Come on TAL..... Im waiting for the release of the new ones. Ill be the 1st in line


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

You never said how we can get the new logo stickers. On the website or what. Guess I could just go look.lol


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

live2fish247 said:


> You never said how we can get the new logo stickers. On the website or what. Guess I could just go look.lol


New logo stickers coming soon:work:...which logo are you looking for? Fish, Shrimp or Dog Paw?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

FISH


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I kinda like the dog paw.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

I have 4 of them in my personal stash I bought in the big sale a while back. They are still in the plastic. If you want to get some of them let me know.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Come on TAL..... Im waiting for the release of the new ones. Ill be the 1st in line


Calm down man Here is a sneak peek of the new Gun Dog Series Rods...Coming to a Tackle Shop near everyone soon

I may need to bring back a few of the Classic Tamer Rods too....had a sweet couple drive by me the other day waving the number 1 sign ... screaming "bring back the Tamer Rods @#@#Head"!!!!!......Guess they thought my name was Richard...Lovely pair they made:fish:


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> New logo stickers coming soon:work:...which logo are you looking for? Fish, Shrimp or Dog Paw?


Tough one, they all look great! The fish barely wins! :fish:


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

teamburns said:


> Tough one, they all look great! The fish barely wins! :fish:


Yeah....The Fish is the main TTF Logo...But...I'm gonna make stickers of each Logo, so everyone can pick the one they like


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Yeah....The Fish is the main TTF Logo...But...I'm gonna make stickers of each Logo, so everyone can pick the one they like


Split decision then; one for the truck, one for the rv trailer, and one for my file cabinet at work!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

teamburns said:


> Split decision then; one for the truck, one for the rv trailer, and one for my file cabinet at work!


You da man HB, I'm looking forward to the Fishings Future training class at Sea Center Tx, June 20th....I heard you signed up .... good call...you're gonna really enjoy being involved with FF!!!!!

TTF


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Calm down man Here is a sneak peek of the new Gun Dog Series Rods...Coming to a Tackle Shop near everyone soon
> 
> I may need to bring back a few of the Classic Tamer Rods too....had a sweet couple drive by me the other day waving the number 1 sign ... screaming "bring back the Tamer Rods @#@#Head"!!!!!......Guess they thought my name was Richard...Lovely pair they made:fish:


What sizes and what action and power are the new rods going to be .


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

jherna6714 said:


> What sizes and what action and power are the new rods going to be .


This is what I can tell you for sure.....we may add a few models.....We'll also have to choose between the 6'6" and 6'7" models....I'm leaning towards the 6'7" M Fast over the 6'6" MLXF

Gun Dog Rod Line-up

6'6" is ML Extra Fast---Casting

6'7" is M Fast----Casting

6'9" is ML Extra Fast----Casting

7'0" is M Fast-----Casting & Spinning

7'6" is M Fast-----Casting & Spinning

We also have another Rod Series designed to be hardcore Redfish/Poppin' Cork Rods....Very cool concept...more info soon


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> I'm printing Decals of the 3 new TTF Logos below.
> 
> 1. This logo is TTF's main logo
> 
> ...


Where can I get a sticker of #3?


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Where are you guys making the rods? US or China?


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

jeffscout said:


> Where are you guys making the rods? US or China?


Does it matter where was your reel built just want a good rod. They put out good products love my 6 6 trout tamer on my chronarch 50 mg made in China somewhere.

Put me down for a 6 9 ml xf gundog rod.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

jherna6714 said:


> Does it matter....


Yes. It does. I'm done with Chinese rods and am trying hard to eliminate "made in China" from my life as much as possible. I will gladly pay a little more to support domestically made products.

I wouldn't have asked if it didn't and it's not any comment on TTF. I'm just curious to know if they are making them here or not. I really like TTF products and was one of the people on 2cool that committed to buy one of the rods they were trying to build in the US out of 100% US components. Unfortunately, that project didn't pan out for them.

Since you asked, my reels as far as I know are all made in Asian countries. I'm not aware of inshore saltwater reels, either spinning or casting, that are made domestically. I know Ardent makes freshwater baitcasters, but none for saltwater that I'm aware of. If you do know of domestically produced reels for inshore use, please let me know...I'd be glad to give them a try.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Do'nt know what the difference is but I sure love my Trout Killer 1, I bought a few years back. It's the first one I reach for when I go wading. I have the LSCS-701MLC-1M7 model.


Drundel said:


> Question for you guys, anyone remember what the difference is between the Trout I and Trout II rods?
> 
> Thx


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

jeffscout said:


> Where are you guys making the rods? US or China?


The Gun Dog Series Rod will be imported.

We partnered with one of the finest rod building outfits out there....Many of the top rods on the market come from this same company....The Gun Dog Rods are very high quality rods for a very fair price....We need to keep prices down because this series will go in all tackle shops....Thanks for considering a TTF Rod!!!!

TTF


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks, TTF. I'm hopeful that you will resurrect the 100% American rod series sometime this year...assuming you can find the components! Count me in if you do.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

jeffscout said:


> Thanks, TTF. I'm hopeful that you will resurrect the 100% American rod series sometime this year...assuming you can find the components! Count me in if you do.


As far as I know...other than a few high dollar recoil guides...there are zero rod componets made in the USA.....Since TTF has no interest in selling $250 plus rods...we won't ever find componets to make a 100% made rod....The Gun Dog Rod Series will be a $150 rod sold at 99.99 -199.99 depending on where you buy it.

The only thing we'll be able to offer is a USA Made rod with imported componets.

This is just how the global economy works...there is true junk and really great products that come from overseas....you just have to trust the American Brand that they are finding the really good stuff.

TTF


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

When is the new rod series going to be released again, is all the new products going to be in retail stores in October. I wish it would be sooner ; have a couple of big fishing trips in August.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

jherna6714 said:


> When is the new rod series going to be released again, is all the new products going to be in retail stores in October. I wish it would be sooner ; have a couple of big fishing trips in August.


May-June:

TTF "THE EYES"...Glow/Chhartreuse/Orange
TTF Soft Plastic Glass Rattle Kit
TTF Weedkiller 2 Jigheads

July:

TTF Shiney Hiney Shrimp Kit and Jigeads

AUG:

Mrs Trout Killer Soft Plastic

Sept:

Gun Dog Flush
Gun Dog Creeper

Oct

Gun Dog Dummy and Little Dummy
Gun Dog Rod Series

We may have a few other Rod series as well.
We may release a new Wadebelt this year

This is the plan as of now.

TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

GREAT NEWS for TTF RODS

ACADEMY will bring in the new *TTF Gun Dog Rod Series* starting this October and into Spring 2012.....This is the TTF Rod Series that will replace the TAMER Series.

Thanks Academy for giving TTF a spot on the Rod Rack:cheers:

We'll have the

Master Hunter 6'6" Med Lite "Wader"

Master Hunter 6'7" Med Fast "Tops/Tails"

Cast & Blast 6'9" MLXF "Tops/Tails"

Stickman 7' Med Fast Casting "Trout/Red"

Stickman 7' Med Fast Spinning "Trout/Red"

Gunners Up 7'6" Med Fast Casting "Trout/Red"

Gunners Up 7'6" Med Fast Spinning "Trout/Red"

Retail....$99.99

TTF


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> GREAT NEWS for TTF RODS
> 
> ACADEMY will bring in the new *TTF Gun Dog Rod Series* starting this October and into Spring 2012.....This is the TTF Rod Series that will replace the TAMER Series.
> 
> ...


Sounds great - I still have my Trout Tamer I, so I'm looking forward to picking up one of the new rods this fall.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Troutfisch said:


> Sounds great - I still have my Trout Tamer I, so I'm looking forward to picking up one of the new rods this fall.


Thanks Troutfisch!!!! I see you're from my stomping grounds(Beaumont)...There are a few of us on 2Cool that fish Sabine and Big Lake together....let me know if you have interest in fishing with us....You have to have tight lips cause we're usually on solid fish and throw some prototype lures, rods, etc for testing.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Troutfisch said:


> Sounds great - I still have my Trout Tamer I, so I'm looking forward to picking up one of the new rods this fall.


 Gotta reel still in the box reserved for one of the new rods.....any word on when your decals will be ready? Was hoping to sport that sucka down in POC this weekend. Tried to make it out to your shop yesterday with Bandon, just had too much going on in getting prepared to run around with all the other folks heading down to POC for the big weekend.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 29, 2005)

Hooray! 
After reading this post I became very interested in the Tamer series but there were none to be found. 
I was very fortunate to locate the last Red Tamer at Academy here in San Antonio and the surrounding area. It has a great action to it and I also am eagerly waiting for the release of the next great series of rods from TTF.


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

Hope I'm not stepping on any toes here, but I was at the Academy in Pearland a few days ago-off of 288, and they had a BUNCH of TTF Rods there. I bought a Trout Killer there. Price was too good to pass up.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

L33Z71 said:


> Hope I'm not stepping on any toes here, but I was at the Academy in Pearland a few days ago-off of 288, and they had a BUNCH of TTF Rods there. I bought a Trout Killer there. Price was too good to pass up.


Most Academy's below I-10 should have some Tamer Rods...many will be Spinning...if you see a Casting buy it!!!!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 29, 2005)

That's a great find L33Z71. When I found the 6'6 casting rod I asked the clerk if he could find any more especially in the 7' casting or spinning rod. He couldn't find any in my general area. Pearland huh...?:wink:


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is the New Gun Dog Rods Logo...This series will replace the Tamer Series


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Here is the New Gun Dog Rods Logo...This series will replace the Tamer Series


Nice Tal....looks awesome!!! Received my lures today. I will post some pics with them soon!!!


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Yea, Victoria Academy must have 30 TTF spinning rods on the shelf, bunch of Red an green wrapped ones. My dad got a bunch last year in the Big Sale.. and passed three down to me and my wife. Is there a chance of you guys doing a Split Grip rod?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

jmbrittain said:


> Yea, Victoria Academy must have 30 TTF spinning rods on the shelf, bunch of Red an green wrapped ones. My dad got a bunch last year in the Big Sale.. and passed three down to me and my wife. Is there a chance of you guys doing a Split Grip rod?


We'll do a Split Grip rod soon......We're putting together a series right now.....This will be the TTF Elite Series.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

L33Z71 said:


> Hope I'm not stepping on any toes here, but I was at the Academy in Pearland a few days ago-off of 288, and they had a BUNCH of TTF Rods there. I bought a Trout Killer there. Price was too good to pass up.


I picked up a 7' spinning one there last week. Great rod for $50. Wish they had BC too.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm kind of ticked that I missed out on a trout tamer rod. hwell: 

I picked them up a thousand times.............. I wish I would have known about the blow-out sale at Academy. I wouldn't mind a spinning rod, but I haven't seen any in the SW Houston Academys.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone know what was the difference between the red and green wrap models (besides the obvious)?

Thx


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Drundel said:


> Anyone know what was the difference between the red and green wrap models (besides the obvious)?
> 
> Thx


The Tamer Rods came in 2 Series

RED Wrap....Coastal Series....IM7 Blank, Standard Reel Seat...Retail.....59.99-79.99

GREEN Wrap...Supreme Series...IM8 Blank...Exposed Blank Reel Seat.....Retail.....89.99-109.99

TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Fishdaze said:


> I'm kind of ticked that I missed out on a trout tamer rod. hwell:
> 
> I picked them up a thousand times.............. I wish I would have known about the blow-out sale at Academy. I wouldn't mind a spinning rod, but I haven't seen any in the SW Houston Academys.


The Rosenberg Academy had some a week or so ago...you may try there...give em a call 832-595-6700


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ya know with all the great support TTF gets here on 2cool y'all should do a online pre-sale on the Gun Dog rods for 2cool members. Of course then there might not be any left over to put on Academy's shelves.lol Seriously though want to thank y'all for the topwater sells y'all have offered to us. Really great prices for what appear to be really great baits. I might find out if the wind will ever let up.lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Good idea.. 2Cool is very good to us...Thanks everyone:cheers:!!!

TTF



live2fish247 said:


> Ya know with all the great support TTF gets here on 2cool y'all should do a online pre-sale on the Gun Dog rods for 2cool members. Of course then there might not be any left over to put on Academy's shelves.lol Seriously though want to thank y'all for the topwater sells y'all have offered to us. Really great prices for what appear to be really great baits. I might find out if the wind will ever let up.lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Yeah....The Fish is the main TTF Logo...But...I'm gonna make stickers of each Logo, so everyone can pick the one they like


Are these available yet to be purchased? I really like the Shrimp and the Fish logos. Those would look good on the back window of the truck!


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

So where can we get the stickers?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

limithunter said:


> So where can we get the stickers?


We had a few made...but they went fast....we'll make some more.:work:

By the way...TTF Gun Dog Rods are on the racks now...everyone take a look when considering a new Coastal Rod.

Thanks,

TTF


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't find any Gundog rods at Academy. They are out aren't they? Whats you best seller? 

Clint


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

clint623 said:


> I can't find any Gundog rods at Academy. They are out aren't they? Whats you best seller?
> 
> Clint


Depends on the Academy....Most stores have them below I-10.

They all(6'6" Cast, 6'9" Cast, 7' & 7'6" Cast, 7' & 7'6" Spin) sell about the same...but.... 7' Casting and 7'6" Spinning are moving the best right now.

TTF


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

clint623 said:


> I can't find any Gundog rods at Academy. They are out aren't they? Whats you best seller?
> 
> Clint


If your looking in sm you won't find them bro, I have grown to hate academy in sm its absolutely terrible when it comes to saltwater. Victoria has them though.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

22'baykat said:


> If your looking in sm you won't find them bro, I have grown to hate academy in sm its absolutely terrible when it comes to saltwater. Victoria has them though.


I'm not to fond of academy in general anymore. ****!!!!! I just dropped my iPhone in the pool!!!!! F**uuuuuck. I don't have sound anymore!!!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol killer man. That either means it's time to quit drinking or its time to go to the square.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

22'baykat said:


> Lol killer man. That either means it's time to quit drinking or its time to go to the square.


pretty sure it meant quit drinking... i've been goin steady on PBR's all day till just now. via laptop


----------

